# Ear split



## Sue Savage (May 13, 2017)

My Vizsla has split her ear on the edge, she keeps shaking her ears and opens up the split and now the cut is about 1 cms into the end flap of her ear. I have tried, bandages, plasters, creams, liquid plasters, I could go on Any ideas how to seal this bloody split before she looses the tip of her ear please!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've become a big fan of vetericyn, on any of my dogs cuts, and scrapes. 
I've seen where people use a feminine napkin on the inside of the ear flap, and then wrap the ear. Then wrap the ear to the dogs head/neck.you would need non stick gauze, and coach wrap. If you don't put a cone of shame on too, I would think most dogs would try to get it off.
Last you would need to make sure you don't wrap the ear to tight, and risk cutting off the circulation. 
II've also seen some where the used a cut to length tolite paper roll on the inside of the ear flap, and wrapped like described above. 
I've heard ears, and tails are the hardest to get to heal. So I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Kaylee split hers because she had a yeast & bacteria ear infection in both ears... so maybe take her to the vet and get it checked out if she is shaking her head pretty aggressively. Styptic Powder works well to at least stop the bleeding.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Superglue or Dermabond (medical grade superglue),

Bill


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I was out hunting a few years back, and when we got done, I noticed that Radar had cut his ear pretty badly on some barbed wire. Ears are the absolute worst to get to heal. They bleed like a stuck pig... I'd rather it be almost anything cut as opposed to an ear. 

I ended up having to use pre-wrap, and then having to duct tape everything to his head so that he wouldn't shake his head and open up the wound back up. 
Please excuse the blurry picture. 



Healing



Contraption to keep his ear from shaking. 



Yes, I took him to the vet, twice actually. It's just a battle to keep the ear clean, and keeping it from opening back up. 
Ugh. I don't envy your situation.


----------

